# Sandwedge



## Goose102 (May 18, 2006)

I am wanting a new sand wedge.

I prefer a steel shaft.

What's a good one i could buy?


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

I preffer any of the Rac series. check out golfsmith.com


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I stumbled across the easiest to play sand wedge I've ever seen. It's a Callaway Big Bertha 2002 model. I stand open, lay the face open and the ball magically comes out of the bunkers like it was looking for a home in the hole. I get up and down about 75% of the time with it.

It's also easy to hit from around the fairway or rough.


----------

